# Holster Options



## Bigkid1951 (Dec 6, 2017)

I have recently purchased a 709 Slim and installed a ArmaLaser on the gun. But now having a problem finding a pocket holster for the 709 w/ laser. Does any one have suggestion on what brand and model of holster ?

Thanks

Bigkid1951


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Have a custom-made pocket holster constructed for you by Robert Mika.
They're not terribly expensive, and they work extremely well.
Click on: https://mikaspocketholsters.com/

I wonder, though: is the 709 Slim really a pocket-size gun? With a laser?
My own pocket guns are much smaller.

Remember that presenting from a pocket requires lots of repetitions in serious, continuing practice.
If you don't practice a lot first, you will eventually shoot right through some valuable personal real estate.


----------



## bandt (Feb 18, 2018)

I do not have a lazer on mine but I use the sneaky pete.


----------



## SH60BHSL46 (Feb 17, 2018)

Did you try ArmaLaser,,,I have one from them for A PT140 with a Laser,,,works good


----------

